
Watch this extorted money get lost in the expanse of the blockchain - ozdave
https://qz.com/1028936/watch-these-bitcoin-ransom-payments-get-lost-in-the-expanse-of-the-blockchain
======
woodandsteel
I have a question. A lot of people say zcash and monero are good ideas because
bitcoin transactions can be traced. But if that is so, then why is it that
when a darknet site that deals in a lot of cash, like silk road, gets shut
down by the the authorities, it always seems to instead be due to an opsec
failure?

~~~
CyberDildonics
Bitcoin can be mixed. Monero does the mixing on chain from what I understand.
Zcash is not something I would say is a good idea because it relies on the
initial keys being destroyed to know that more is not being created as well as
being hugely premined.

------
sharemywin
Can't really see any reason to legally mix so I'm guessing especially in large
quantities. I would imagine if your pulling money out of an exchange and your
money touched a mixer you're probably going to have to answer some questions.

